# [Bureau] Mauvaises icônes dans systray (Résolu)

## lefoid

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis 2-3 jours, je n'ai plus les bonnes icônes dans le systray pour

Rhythmbox et Gmpc. J'ai aussi un souci avec l'affichage dans Evolution.

Ce qui est étonnant, c'est qu'en lançant Rhythmbox, l'icône redevient standard.

Ca ne le fait pas avec Gmpc.

Des images seront peut-être plus parlantes :

Rhythmbox arrêté ... 1

Rhythmbox fonctionnant ... 2

Dans Evolution ... 3

Je suis sous Gnome. J'ai dans l'idée qu'il faut utiliser une commande du style :

```
gtk-update-icone-cache -f
```

mais je ne sais pas comment, ni où. De plus, il faut peut-être faire autre chose, j'avoue que je sèche ...

Si quelqu'un voit une solution, je suis tout ouïe ...

Merci par avance ...

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Tu as testé avec un autre utilisateur ?

++

----------

## lefoid

Salut RaX,

oui, et j'ai le même résultat   :Confused: 

----------

## razer

L'autre utilisateur testé a t-il un profil gnome vierge ?

Posé autrement, que donne un "mv ~/.local ~/local.old" sur ton utilisateur ?

----------

## novazur

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Dans Evolution ... 3

 

Pour evolution :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266018

et peut-être que le problème des autres sera aussi résolu.

Cependant, perso, je n'aime pas du tout cette façon de résoudre le bug bien que j'ai du m'y plier pour l'instant.

----------

## lefoid

Salut razer, salut novazur,

Hélas, dans les deux cas proposés, il n'y a aucun changement ...

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas trouvé de fichier gtkrc-2.0 sur mon système.

J'ai trouvé un gtk_qt-engines-rc, mais c'est tout.

Du coup j'ai "emergé" gtk-engines, et suivi le reste de la procédure,

mais sans effet ... Ah, si, maintenant, j'ai les menus de Gdm en Gtk   :Smile: 

Bref, je continue mes recherches pour le moment ...

Merci quand même !

----------

## lefoid

Salut à tous,

Ayant toujours le même petit problème, j'ai trouvé ça :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-775100.html

Qui amène ici :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267018

Et, c'est vrai que mon souci est arrivé après la mise à jour de

Kde 3.5. (quelle idée j'ai eu de vouloir re-tester Kde alors

qu'on vit si bien avec Gnome !)  

Je me dis que le problème est maintenant cerné.

Je ne vois juste pas quoi faire pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau.

(S'il faut virer Kde, aucun souci, j'ai juste besoin d'une méthode qui

permette de tout enlever proprement)

Si quelqu'un comprend quoi faire, je suis tout ouïe   :Smile: 

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

finalement, je me réponds tout seul   :Smile: 

J'ai fait un :

```
emerge -C `eix --installed --only-names -C kde-base --slot 3.5`
```

et bye Kde ... avec retour des icônes manquantes.

Je vous l'accorde, c'est bourrin comme méthode, mais ça a le

mérite de fonctionner.

Allez zou, un résolu ...

----------

